# yamaha exhaust mods



## myles olson (Feb 20, 2009)

Dose anyone know how to make a stock pipe louder and better perfomance and maby add a snorkel on the exhaust pipe?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

if the inside looks like that of a brute exhaust, yes. lol..


----------



## myles olson (Feb 20, 2009)

ok is there any hint how to take it apart to find out. a quick way


----------



## myles olson (Feb 20, 2009)

if i put a snorkel and modified my exhaust would i have to rejet the carb


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no clue. you could just cut the back of the can off. provided you have a welder to put it back together. we have those exhaust mod instructions for the brute muffler, but I dunno if the inside of the yammy muffler is the same?


----------



## myles olson (Feb 20, 2009)

yea i am actualy going to go into welding as a carrier i have a welding class in school so i might do that in class. my teacher is going to think im nuts cause i already made a lift kit for it in the class:haha:


----------



## myles olson (Feb 20, 2009)

Do u know how big of tiers i can put on a big bear 400


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would say 27 or 28 max b/c of weight.


----------



## myles olson (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok thanks


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I've seen a big bear sling 27" mud *****es real well and they're a pretty heavy tire so I would say you could handle any 27" tire and most 28" tires. If you wanted to go with an aggressive tire I woul say 27's.


----------



## snowman_3 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd cut the back off and gut it and put it back together. As for the bear I've seen 28's rub bad!


----------



## myles olson (Feb 20, 2009)

i snorkeld my big bear and it is poping and backfireing if i gut out the exahst will this help the problem any or do i need to rejet the carb


----------

